# Leochilus labiatus



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2012)

Does anyone here know how to flower these? I have a few and IOSPE says they flower on 10" long inflorescences. But mine have longer (up to 30") inflor. and they're getting broken! I will post photos later.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2012)

see the grow extending to the foreground on the right!?


----------



## Stone (Jul 18, 2012)

What do you mean Eric, aren't they opening? And what's that in the wire basket?? Looks like its doing really well!!


----------



## eggshells (Jul 19, 2012)

Is that an armeniacum in basket?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2012)

Hmmm, I thought I answered last night!  
The branches/growths just keep growing and growing...

thats's an Armeni White in the basket. I'm trying to curb its gangly growth habit. It's making roots along the stems so...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey Eric, I haven't grown this plant in over 30 years, so memory fails, but I'd say your plants aren't that odd looking. Flower stalks on these can be rather long and virtually pendant in habit. Perhaps they are looking for a bit more light and have grown longer than normal. 

An interesting side note about this plant, it was once counted among the flora of the Big Cypress Swamp in south Florida. Sometime in the 50s or 60s it was found growing deep within the Fakahatchee Strand and later showed up in Luer's famous tome, The Native Orchids of Florida. As it turns out, the plants had been put there by someone to be "discovered" later. Interestingly though, the Florida Panther National Wildlife Refuge website lists it as present and verified by staff. Hmm...

It did a search of the University of Florida's Herbarium webpage and it contains 3 species, all were collected out of county though.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 19, 2012)

can you increase the airflow?
i have an Oncidium that does the same


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2012)

They're in Catt/Tolumnia light so I've quadrupled the airflow, Lets see how things grow now!!


----------

